# New to breeding and have issues.... LOTS of issues



## xotatiannaxo (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got in to rabbits, mainly for meat.  we got the does, who we were told were already bred (11 does and 1 buck, didnt want that many but it was all or none). the guy said in 2 to 3 weeks they should have babies.. but never did, so we figured they were to young or the guy was lying.  then one had 7 babies, we had nesting boxes in all the cages, just in case and for wamrth, and she had one inside the box and the rest on the wire... so none ended up living.  but it was her first litter and i guess that hppens?? 

The next one birthed one baby, in the box but it died as well, half of its face was missing.... maybe while cleaning it? or it got stuck? not sure as well.. so we let her be, checked a few times at night and nothing, then first thing this AM and nothing... then at 8 another baby, dead... with a few bit marks on its face and one on its nose... so i brough the mom inside just in case she has more and they are geting stuck or im not sure but it made me feel better to be able to check her more (maybe moving her was a bad thing? tho)... not sure what to do.... could she only have the two? SO far apart, or more will come??


----------



## hoodat (Feb 25, 2011)

It sounds as though they may not have been fed right. It isn't uncommon for a doe to eat her own young, especially if she has had insufficient protein in her diet. Your trouble also may have been due to moving them to a strange environment so close to kindling. I'd give them a few weeks on a good diet to get used to things and then try rebreeding them. If you can prove some of them you should be able to find buyers for the proven ones.


----------



## xotatiannaxo (Feb 25, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> It sounds as though they may not have been fed right. It isn't uncommon for a doe to eat her own young, especially if she has had insufficient protein in her diet. Your trouble also may have been due to moving them to a strange environment so close to kindling. I'd give them a few weeks on a good diet to get used to things and then try rebreeding them. If you can prove some of them you should be able to find buyers for the proven ones.


what should we feed them? we got a 50 pound bag of feed from the local CO-OP... not really sure whats in it... and how much should they get?  the guy we got them from said they were 6 or 7 months old at the time so onw 7 or 8.. is that two young to bred the,? AND when can we re breed the ones that lost babies?

also they werent eaten, just a bit mark... nothing taken off or flesh missing


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 25, 2011)

It sounds like with the small litters they may have been young.  Start numbering the rabbits and start keeping records.  The one that you are sure have delivered you should rebreed immediately.

What kind are they, how old, have you read any rabbit books?


----------



## xotatiannaxo (Feb 25, 2011)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> It sounds like with the small litters they may have been young.  Start numbering the rabbits and start keeping records.  The one that you are sure have delivered you should rebreed immediately.
> 
> What kind are they, how old, have you read any rabbit books?


they are new zeland, califorina crosses, white with red eyes.  they should be 7 or 8 months now. so from what i have read thats a bit young? maybe not ready and way o young?  and we read one... i cant remeber the name it was like a year ago before we got them and when we got intressted in getting rabbits... ive dont TONS of on line reading tho.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you sure that you didn't get someone's culls?


----------



## xotatiannaxo (Feb 25, 2011)

tortoise said:
			
		

> Are you sure that you didn't get someone's culls?


not sure what you mean by that...


----------



## DianeS (Feb 25, 2011)

Take a deep breath! Yes, you're new to this, and yes, several things have gone wrong for you. But since you're here asking questions you'll quickly catch up and do just fine!

To start with, 6 months of age is perfectly fine for a meat rabbit doe to have her first litter. However, a LOT of rabbits lose their first litters - no matter what age they have that litter. It just happens. It seems they really don't know what to do the first time they give birth! They may not have made a proper nest, they may not have pulled their own fur to line it. They may not know to go into the nest to have the litter, and it gets cold and dies. They may try to clean the kits, but not do it right and end up biting a kit, which will probably die. That's just what happens before the doe catches on. 

And someone mentioned protein levels. Check the bag of rabbit food you have, it is likely to have the protein percentage on it. Post that protein percentage and we'll tell you if it's OK. Post the brand of food and we'll tell you what we think of that brand. 

A lot of breeders that don't really care about their rabbits or about getting healthy kits will try to cut corners and do things like feeding their rabbits on corn and garden scraps. Corn does NOT have a high enough percentage of protein (neither do garden scraps), and it's missing other important nutrients too. So it's possible the person you got the rabbits from may have been cutting corners on their feed, and you'll have more dead kits because of it. Nothing you can do about that except feed them good food from now on. 

Rabbits that lose their litters but are otherwise healthy can be bred right away - even the day that the kits die. No reason to wait. 
Rabbits that have live litters and nurse them can be bred a few weeks after the kits stop nursing, giving the doe time to recover energy and weight between litters. 

If I were you I'd try to find a useful outlet for the dead kits you're getting right now. Maybe someone who feeds raw food to their dog would be interested? Or a bird of prey rescue? It'll help make you feel like right now is not such a waste. I have a neighbor that happily took a litter of 8 that I had that were born on the wire and froze. 

DOING is so much different than READING, isn't it? But hang in there and you'll get it.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 25, 2011)

xotatiannaxo said:
			
		

> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are old enough to have already been bred once.  Rabbit people are infamous for screwing over new breeders.  I'm wondering if you got the does that did not perform up to expectations on their first litters.

But also, most does have problems with the first litter.  Don't expect live kits out of a first litter.

According to Small Animal Clinical Nutrition, 4th Edition,  pregnant and lactating does require 18% protein.  Kits up to 12 weeks require 15% protein.  Maintenance is 13% protein.  All of those are DMB (dry matter basis).

I agree with DianeS, rebreed them all.  If they don't perform, start thinking about filling your freezer.  I'll give a doe 3 chances to get it right before she's dinner.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully when rebred you will have better luck. My concern is the one eating the kits, that habit is concerning as sometimes it happens every litter. I think the pregnant rabbits were traumatized by moving them. It's best to let rabbits settle in to their new area before being bred. Another thing it's worst case scenario when you don't know the breeding date and when to introduce a next box etc. I hope they work out for you.


----------

